#  Krankheiten >   Schulter-OP: Wann kann man was wieder? >

## schwarz

Liebe Forum-Besucher, 
ich bin neu hier und grade frisch in der Lage am PC zu tippen nach einer Schulter-OP rechte Seite. Jetzt interessiert mich natürlich alles, was zu einer schnellen und möglichst vollständigen Wiedererlangung der alten Funktionalität beiträgt. 
Gemacht wurde: eine Zystenkürettage am Oberarmknochen, eine Entfernung des Schleimbeutels, eine Entfernung eines Knochenüberstands am Schultergelenk sowie Zusammennähen einer Rotatorenmanschettenteilruptur.  
Weiss jemand, ab wann man Autofahren kann und woran man das genau festmachen sollte? 
Danke Euch für Eure Hilfe, viele Grüße

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
Von der Kürettage und dem Schleimbeutel her spricht nichts gegen das Autofahren. Du musst nur halbwegs schmerzfrei sein, selbständig den Arm heben und zur Seite/nach vorn bringen können. Das geht natürlich nicht, solange der Arm noch im Gilchrist liegt.
Die Rotatorenmanschette besteht aus 4 Muskeln. Welcher von ihnen war geflickt worden und wann war die OP? Wie verläuft die Heilung der Naht? Im Allgemeinen rät man für 4 - 6 Wochen vom Autofahren ab. Lass dir sicherheitshalber vom Arzt die schriftliche! Freigabe geben, wenn du wieder anfangen möchtest. Das ist eine versicherungstechnische Sache. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## schwarz

Hallo Christine, 
vielen Dank. Ja, wahrscheinlich muss man noch mehr Kontextinfos haben. Zum Beispiel, dass ich auf dem Land wohne, wo ein unterdurchschnittlicher Anschluss an den ÖVPN gegeben ist. Wie übel das ist, merke ich erst jetzt. Ich arbeite im Ausland an 2 Arbeitsstellen, pendle jede Woche, habe Dienstreisen, ein Haus und einen Garten.
Die ganze Geschichte fing im Dezember vorigen Jahres an, einfach, dass ich merkte, ich kann keinen Mantel mehr aufhängen. Zuvor war ich wegen LWS + HWS Problemen ständig auf eigene Rechnung im Kraftstudio meines Physiotherapeuten. Bei den Übungen für die Schulter/Armpartie hatte ich aber schon deutlich - nicht einordbare - Probleme. Vor Weihnachten im 4. Quartal und mit Kündigung des bayr. Hausarztmodells habe ich als GKV-Versicherter es nciht mehr fertiggebracht, einen Arzttermin zu bekommen. In den folgenden Monaten wurde mit wochenlangen Wartezeiten für Termine und MRTs (hier: 8 Wochen) dann irgendwann ein eher hm nicht so glatt diagnostizierbares subacromiales Impingement Syndrom, auch die Zyste, aber keine Ruptur diagnostiziert (Grosskrankenhaus, spez. Schultersprechstunde). Cortisonspritzen und Physiotherapie halfen nicht weiter, so dass ich mich irgendwann sehr verzweifelt in einem anderen Krankenhaus in der orthop. Sprechstunde vorgestellt habe. Nun war es auf einmal eine Teilruptur, die Zyste nicht so ganz bedeutungslos wie zuvor und dieses Ausmass an Bewegungseinschränkung und Schmerzhaftigkeit bei mir eine OP-Indikation. Befund: ausgeprägte Tendinose des M. Supraspinatus, bursaseitige Partialruptur d. Sehne nahe dem Ansatz am Tuberculum majus, diskrete Partialruptur artikularseitig ventral nahe Sehnenansatz, minimale Partialruptur kranial Sehne M. subscapularis. Begleitende Bursitis subacromialis-subdeltoidea. Zystische Läsion Ansatz des M. infraspinatus. Sublabraler Recessus am superioren Labrum (Normvariante). Ganglion am posterioren Labrum am Übergang zur Gelenkkapsel.   
Die Op war am 6.9. Medikamentös habe ich immer noch das Problem einen ganzen Tag nur mit Ibu 600 und Arcoxia aber ohne Valoron auszukommen und frage mich schon, ob ich zur Gattung Memme gehöre bzw. Angst habe ich, dass ich vom Valoron abhängig werde. 
Danke für alle Deine / Eure Tipps, 
liebe Grüße

----------


## Juju

Meine Mama hatte eine SchulterOP und ist ziemlich schnell danach wieder Auto gefahren. Ihr wurde damals gesagt, sie kann alles machen wozu sie sich in der Lage fühlt und was ihr keine Schmerzen macht. Sie hatte aber natürlich nicht so eine komplexe OP wie du. Physotherapie macht sie aber bis heute (1/2 Jahr danach)
Gute Besserung.

----------


## schwarz

Danke, Juju. Ja, irgendwie ist glaube ich das Problem, dass man ja soviel und so schnell wie möglich weiterkommen will, aber die Angst, das damit bezahlen zu müssen, dass man was falsch macht, ist schon groß bei einer rechten Schulter. Mir ist klar geworden, nach dem Verlust des Augenlichts scheint als Rechtshänder der re. Arm die re. Schulter das nächstschlimmste für Alltag und Beruf zu sein; bei mir jedenfalls.
Ich darf Tischwischen und Wandkrabbeln üben...beim letzterem geht noch kaum was. Ich habe gemerkt, dass alles, was mit einem noch so minimalen Rückstoß ins Schultergelenk verbunden ist, hoch schmerzhaft ist. Leider kann man das nicht immer vorhersehen, z.B. wusste ich zuvor auch nicht, bei wievielen Bewegungen doch tatsächlich ein noch so kleiner Rückstoß dabei ist (schwergängige Schubladen öffnen wollen etc.). 
Ich bin sehr dankbar für alle Tipps, worauf ich achten muss und trotzdem schnell vorankomme. Es ist echt belastend, und man bekommt natürlich schon Angst um die Stelle, wenn man so lange ausfällt. 
Unsicher bin ich auch, soll ich auf eine ambulante Reha drängen, die mir so halbherzig angetragen wurde? Auch das ein Problem von meinem Wohnort aus, das ambulant hinzukriegen.
Danke Dir, Danke Euch!

----------


## hummel dumm

Huhu  
also was die ambulante Reha betrifft, ist es so das eigentlich fast alle Einrichtungen nen Fahrservice anbieten wenn du das meinst? Die holen dich morgens ab und bringen dich anschließend nach Hause. 
Was das Autofahren betrifft, wäre ich an deiner Stelle vorsichtig, weil du im Falle eines Unfalls richtig Probleme mit deiner Versicherung bekommen könntest... Warte lieber bisschen länger und wie bereits Christiane geschrieben hat, lass es dir von deinem behandelnden Arzt schriftlich bestätigen.. 
Gute Besserung

----------


## schwarz

Liebe Hummel, liebe Alle, 
danke sehr. Ich habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass ich mit der Anzahl meiner Krankheitstage aufpassen muss. Könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen, wielange man in der Regel bei einer Schulter-OP krankgeschrieben wird, also welcher Zeitraum ist üblich? Und: Ist es von Belang für die Bewilligung einer amb Reha, dass man zwischen dem letzten Arbeitsunfähigkeitstag und der Reha arbeitet?
Danke vielmals!
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Mayo666

Hallo schwarz, 
die Sache ist bei dir jetzt etwa 1 Jahr her. Ich hoffe du bist wieder beschwerdefrei und kannst Bäume ausreißen :-)
Könntest du uns berichten, wie es weitergegangen ist, wann du was wieder konntest/durftest? 
Ich habe aktuell ein ganz ähnliches Problem: Nach meiner Schulter-OP möchte ich gerne wissen, ab wann ich wieder Auto fahren darf.
Meine Vorgeschichte war ähnlich: monatelang KG, irgendwann MRT mit Diagnose: subacromiales Impingement Syndrom mit Partialruptur der Supraspinatus-Sehne.
Der Befund bei der OP war bei mir nicht ganz so wild: "Lediglich" bursaseitige Partialruptur der Supraspinatus-Sehne.
Darum hat der Arzt entschieden, die Sehne nicht am Oberarmkopf mit Fadenankern anzunähen, wie erst geplant, sondern die Sehen lediglich zu glätten. Daher muss ich jetzt nicht 6 Wochen "warten" bis die Naht und die Anker eingewachsen sind, sondern kann bereits mit der KG anfangen (die OP ist erst ne gute Woche her).
Bzgl. der Schmerzen reichen mir die Ibu 600 2x täglich.
Krankgeschrieben bin ich jetzt für 3 Wochen. 
Jetzt aber zur Frage zurück: Wann kann ich wieder Auto fahren?
Ich habe natürlich schon mal nachgefragt, hier die Aussagen von Arzt: "Sobald Sie es sich wieder zutrauen, spricht eigtl. nichts dagegen."Physiotherapeut bei KG: "Das würde ich mir von der KFZ-Versicherung schriftlich geben lassen, nicht dass Sie den Versicherungsschutz verlieren."Versicherung: "Wir können keine Bestätigung ausstellen, da müssten wir ja bei allen Ihren Ärzten anfragen ... usw. ... das wäre viel zu aufwändig."  
Alles nachvollziehbar. Bloß liegt der schwarze Peter jetzt bei mir und muss hoffen, dass schon nichts passieren wird und wenn doch, zumindest der Versicherungsschutz trotzdem besteht.
Momentan lass ich mich zur KG eh noch fahren (von Bekannten, die momentan Urlaub haben), aber hofftl. kann ich nächste Woche oder spätestens übernächste Woche wieder selber. 
Mir ist auch klar, dass ich hier im Forum keinen Freifahrtschein erhalte  :Smiley:  , aber mich würde interessieren, wie es anderen "Leidensgenossen" erging und welche Erfahrungen sie mit Arzt, KG, Versicherung etc. gemacht haben. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn noch jemand seine Erfahrungen teilt. 
Liebe Grüße.

----------

